# What do you like to do with the trimmings?



## thelion85 (Dec 22, 2012)

I'm new to making bacon, and I'm curious what people do with the trimmings that are left over. Render the fatty pieces down for lard? Toss them in the cure along with the rest of the belly? Save it raw in the fridge/freezer for use in cooking? All of the above?


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Dec 22, 2012)

There are a gazillion and one things you can do with them.
Cure them along with the other bacon, fry them up and use in countless different things.
If you don't want to do that, they can be ground up and used in sausage  or meatloaf or whatever.
If you have bigger chunks they could be used to make pork belly confit, etc.


~Martin


----------



## shannon127 (Dec 23, 2012)

Once again, what Martin said!  Thinking of changing my username to Martin's Parrot or maybe DiggingParrotFarm.  Seriously, he always seems to have solid advice.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 23, 2012)

You can always Trim after Cure and Smoking...The bacon Trim and Ends are great in Baked Beans,Greens, Bean, Pea Soups and Clam Chowder or even Fried up crisp, chopped fine and used as a topping for Salads and Baked Potatoes. The list goes on...JJ


----------



## tjohnson (Dec 23, 2012)

Like Martin said.........

I save my trim, and package in 1# vac sealed bags.

It's used for making sausage

The odd pieces left over from slicing the bacon are separated, and marked "Ends & Pieces".  These are great to add a smokey flavor to beans or???

Todd


----------

